# Ragout



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I am making one batch of this tonight and maybe make two more batches tomorrow and can it all.

Ragout

2 – 4 Tbsp oil to cover bottom of pan
2 ½ to 3 pound beef chuck, cubed 
3 cups diced sweet onion
1 cup sliced red pepper
1 cup poblano peppe r
1 cup chopped ripe tomatoes
6 garlic cloves, crushed
2 ½ cups strong coffee
6 oz tomato sauce
8 small carrots, halved
¼ cup catsup (optional)
Salt and pepper to taste

Heat the oil and brown the meat over moderate high heat, turning often. Add the onions, peppers, garlic, tomatoes and tomato sauce. Mix and bring to a boil. Add the coffee and catsup. Cover the pan and continue to cook over a low heat until meat is tender – approximately two hours, stirring often, Peel and halve the carrots and add to the pot in the last 20 – 30 minutes. Cook until carrots are tender. The resulting sauce will be thick and bright and quite savory. It can be served as a stew with crusty bread or ladled over rice or noodles.


----------

